# Paper



## shinycard255 (Jan 3, 2013)

I had some free time yesterday at work and decided to come up with a new idea that I could possibly share with the client.  Not sure if they will like it, but it's worth a shot, right?  I got the idea from a stock shot, but put my own twist to it (no pun intended).  I would like to get some C&C as well if possible.







Thanks for looking


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2013)

What's the product/push here?   Since you've cropped off the bottom part of the paper ream, I can't imagine that's it...  How will the image be used?  This looks like a two-column ratio, which isn't going to be popular for print work..  okay for on-line use, but there's not much room for text.  With a little more information on the product and intent, we can probably help you.


----------



## shinycard255 (Jan 3, 2013)

The push is on the paper ream.  I cropped the bottom of the ream, but I kind of like it.  I understand that normally you want to show the whole product if it's about the product, but wanted to try something a little different.  The focus is set on the paper to make that be the focal point of the shot.  

Not really sure how this will be used, I was just messing around since it was a slow day.  I just like sharing my ideas with other art directors at OMX to see if it can possibly spark an idea in their heads.  The preprint team does do room scenes once and a while for their weekly ads, but not too often.  Could be used for web, maybe in-store, billboard, or weekly ad.

I can see your point on not having any space for copy, but this is just an idea I was toying with and would obviously add space for copy if this were a real shoot.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2013)

From an advertising standpoint, the concern I have about the crop is that you've cut off important infomration:  weight, brightness, etc.  We can infer that it's inkjet paper from the printer in the background, so that aspect isn't bad.  Compositionally, you've got a major flaw in that you have a bright white area in the centre of a dark on, nearly in the middle of the image; this is drawing the eye away from the product and to the feed tray on the printer.  I'm also not fond of the angle here.  Desks are supposed to level, and there's no "explanation" within the image as to why it's not.

My suggestion:  Reshoot in vertical orienation including the whole paper package, and use a printer that's not so dark.  Lexmark and Canon make some suitable beige printers, and have that partially obscured by the paper.


----------



## shinycard255 (Jan 3, 2013)

> From an advertising standpoint, the concern I have about the crop is that you've cut off important infomration:  weight, brightness, etc.


I see where you are coming from with this one.  Most companies don't like having their products cut off, let alone any of the information saying what the product is



> Compositionally, you've got a major flaw in that you have a bright white area in the centre of a dark on, nearly in the middle of the image; this is drawing the eye away from the product and to the feed tray on the printer.


Never really noticed this until you brought it up.  I'm so used to the art directors always asking for paper coming out the printer that it was out of habit.  




> Desks are supposed to level, and there's no "explanation" within the image as to why it's not.


Yeah, there is no "explanation", I was just trying out stuff at work



> My suggestion: Reshoot in vertical orienation including the whole paper package, and use a printer that's not so dark. Lexmark and Canon make some suitable beige printers, and have that partially obscured by the paper.


Vertical? May I ask why vertical?  I'm assuming so the whole paper packaging would be in the shot?  Yes, using Lexmark or Canon would have been a wiser choice since it's not black like the HP I used.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2013)

shinycard255 said:


> ... Vertical? May I ask why vertical? I'm assuming so the whole paper packaging would be in the shot?...


  Yes, to include the whole paper package, but also because the package is a "vertical" object itself, so the shape of the frame will work with the shape of the product; of course that depends on the overall scene and requirement to include text, etc.


----------

